# apply for work rights affect partner visa application?



## Ann_D (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi everyone! My partner and I have have just lodged our application for partner visa (onshore) in person last week and granted a bridging visa C at the spot. So this bridging visa C comes with the 'no work right' condition. We are now wondering if I (yes I'm the applicant) applied for permission to work on this bridging visa, will the 'financial hardship' has any affect on our partner visa application? I read some thread from people applying for work permission that granted at the spot if apply in person and have all the evidence ready. Does it mean the application for changing visa conditions will not have anything to do with the application for partner visa?
Sorry for the complicated questions but staying home ALL day EVERYDAY drives me nuts !! 

I am very appreciated for any response in advance


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi I was on a bridging visa - been waiting since January for defacto visa. I completed form 1005 and emailed this to immigration without any bank statements etc and was granted a 'no work restriction' whilst awaiting my visa decision. Form was very simple - I applied Friday and had it granted last night - so 4 working days.
Whilst we have money in savings- me not working would cause financial hardship as I'd be reliant on my partner. I was on a WHV prior to lodging my De Facto application.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

A member called nighstar was just granted a removal of the working restritions, you'll find her post near the bottom of this page:
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...-time-line-family-spouse-applications-70.html


----------



## xxxxxxxsera (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm sending my husbands 1005 form in tomorrow, hopefully it's granted as we will struggle to pay our rent without his income, and the delay on getting his spouse visa even looked at is looking to be a long time. I'll update on the outcome. 

Good luck all!


----------



## piazzadoro (May 31, 2011)

Hi,

I'm just amazed, how quickly some people get their requested visa granted... I applied for the de facto partner visa on the 31st of May, of course outside a confirmation letter nothing else has happened. I also made a pretty convincing application for removing work restrictions and mailed it to the Brisbane processing centre about 2 months ago, and no response at all. Me and my Australian resident partner moved back to Australia from overseas in January. He had to re-start his personal training business and because of the economical situation now he struggles a bit to get new clients. Whatever, after reading these posts I got pretty excited that I have a good chance that I can start working while waiting for the visa, but now I'm very disappointed. I regularly read the visa timeline forum too, where so many people get their visa in like 6 days!! I just wonder how the processing centre operates. I've been living together with my partner for over 3 years now, we have a very good application. I have good education and great working experience. I just don't get it and it really frustrates me...

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Ann_D (Apr 4, 2011)

piazzadoro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just amazed, how quickly some people get their requested visa granted... I applied for the de facto partner visa on the 31st of May, of course outside a confirmation letter nothing else has happened. I also made a pretty convincing application for removing work restrictions and mailed it to the Brisbane processing centre about 2 months ago, and no response at all. Me and my Australian resident partner moved back to Australia from overseas in January. He had to re-start his personal training business and because of the economical situation now he struggles a bit to get new clients. Whatever, after reading these posts I got pretty excited that I have a good chance that I can start working while waiting for the visa, but now I'm very disappointed. I regularly read the visa timeline forum too, where so many people get their visa in like 6 days!! I just wonder how the processing centre operates. I've been living together with my partner for over 3 years now, we have a very good application. I have good education and great working experience. I just don't get it and it really frustrates me...
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Hi, so I assuming you have not got your work permission yet while waiting? I did mine and it was very easy and fast! all I did was, filled up the aplication (form 1005), printed out bank transactions ( most recent 3 months) of both my saving account and joint account with my partner and done ! got my full-time work permission just in 2 days !! I'm living in Melbourne so applied in person in Melbourne, VIC. Hope it will help you. 
Good luck 
p.s. I lodged my partner visa application on Aug, havnt heard anything from them yet, apart of confirmnation letter of course. Looks like a long run doesnt it


----------



## piazzadoro (May 31, 2011)

Ann_D said:


> Hi, so I assuming you have not got your work permission yet while waiting? I did mine and it was very easy and fast! all I did was, filled up the aplication (form 1005), printed out bank transactions ( most recent 3 months) of both my saving account and joint account with my partner and done ! got my full-time work permission just in 2 days !! I'm living in Melbourne so applied in person in Melbourne, VIC. Hope it will help you.
> Good luck
> p.s. I lodged my partner visa application on Aug, havnt heard anything from them yet, apart of confirmnation letter of course. Looks like a long run doesnt it


Yeah, unfortunately. I did the same as you, filled out the 1005, bank statements, joint account, my account, that shows that I regularly get money from my dad from Europe, because I can't earn money... I copied grocery receipts, energy bills, rental agreement, my partners income and expenses and so on...
I think now it's more than 2 months ago that I sent it to the Brisbane processing centre (I was told by an immigration officer in Brisbane where to send it) and absolutely no response whatsoever...


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

It's possible it was sent to wrong place or misplaced when it got there. If noone there can find it then I suggest doing it again and taking it to the Immi office.


----------



## clmj512 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi bear, did you submitted your form 1005 in person to immi office or by post?


----------



## piazzadoro (May 31, 2011)

*finally got permission to work!!!*

Finally some good news! 
After months of waiting and several calls to the immi office, yesterday I was granted full work permission. YEEEEEEAA!
My application wasn't misplaced, they just didn't do anything with it. First I went to the Brisbane office (I live on the Gold Coast) in person just to be informed that I came for nothing because I have to send the application via post.... 
My application arrived to their office on the 5th of October. I waited 3 months, nothing happened. I called them in January, they said they received it, but there's no decision yet.. Two weeks later I called again, this time they promised to call me back within 3-4 days. That - of course - didn't happen. After a week waiting I called again, and the guy said nothing has been done with my application. I asked, what is the normal processing time for this application, and he said 6 weeks... I'd been waiting for over 16 weeks without any result - I said and he promised me again that he is giving it to a case officer. He forwarded it while I was with him on the phone. He also said they'll get back to me in 3-4 business days.
I couldn't wait, so just called them again on the 3rd day, and was informed, that there's a decision but they can't disclose it to me on the phone but they can transfer my call to somebody else who can give me a login password to the VEVO system where I can have a look. I logged in and saw that day I was granted a new bridging visa with no conditions. I didn't know what that meant, so called immi again. They said it means there's no restriction, so I have full permission to work. Yesterday afternoon I received an email with the letter. FINALLY! So very happy now. After living here for more than a year, I can start making some cash !

I'm still on hold (it's been almost 9 months), probably 2-3 months away from getting decision on the partner visa..

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

clmj512 said:


> Hi bear, did you submitted your form 1005 in person to immi office or by post?


Hi, I faxed or emailed it can't remember which. You can do both of those you suggested also though.


----------



## clmj512 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bear said:


> Hi, I faxed or emailed it can't remember which. You can do both of those you suggested also though.


Thanks, I will either email or post it in.


----------



## clmj512 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yay!! I've got my approval to work yesterday. Sent out on Feb 15 and received an email on Feb 20 that I've been approved for full time employment, it took 2 working days only! That's a good ones 

Thanks and Good Luck to you guys..


----------



## Lyn0209 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi clm512

Did you attached any other documents with your Form 1005? 

My partner got 8547 work condition. 

We sent out de facto application on 22 Feb 2012 by post. It was received 23 Feb and we got the email confirmation today.


----------



## clmj512 (Feb 9, 2012)

Lyn0209 said:


> Hi clm512
> 
> Did you attached any other documents with your Form 1005?
> 
> ...


Hi Lyn,

Yes, I have attached together the form 1005 with bank statement, grocery receipts, and energy bills.

Hope this will help you.

Good luck!


----------



## Lyn0209 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks clmj. 

My partner got a full time work permission on her BVA. We went to Sydney office yesterday to dropped the form and other docs. We received an email today granting her full time work. 

Unfortunately, she's on WHV so her BVA will kick in when her WHV ceased on 23/04/12. She's already on her 6 month job on 15/03/12 with current employer thus she really needs to stop working with same employer and go back on 23/04/12.


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Lyn0209 said:


> Thanks clmj.
> 
> My partner got a full time work permission on her BVA. We went to Sydney office yesterday to dropped the form and other docs. We received an email today granting her full time work.
> 
> Unfortunately, she's on WHV so her BVA will kick in when her WHV ceased on 23/04/12. She's already on her 6 month job on 15/03/12 with current employer thus she really needs to stop working with same employer and go back on 23/04/12.


Hello Lyn0209

do I understand it right that you applied for change of visa conditions before the bridging visa was in effect???

Just curious because I would love to just hand it in as soon as I have everything ready (which will be end of this week) instead of waiting till late may...

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

If work rights are permitted on a bridging visa does anyone know If this applies to children too? By allowing them to start school whilst I wait for my spouse visa?


----------



## Lyn0209 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi dingo144

Yeah, we did and it was granted for just 1 day.


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks so much for your reply!

Just to be sure I called DIAC today...

I just finished my application and will hand it in tomorrow...let's see how I go


----------



## jim3205 (Jul 9, 2012)

hi i hv applied defecto visa month ago n last week i got mail from immigration i hv to apply work rights ..i hv download form 1005 ..i hv some supportive docs bt i do i need to write cover letter n how can i show our expenses do i need to make any excel sheet?
as my pertner is not earning good money n he has some loan payments as well we really dnt know wht to do can any1 suggest me please????


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

hey jim3205

I just went through that process...

check it out here

all the best for you!


----------



## jim3205 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanx guys ... Itz really helpful... Thanx heeeeaps


----------



## jackie (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok I just went through this process last week and this is how I did it.
My situation is I applied for a partner visa 802 and 801 in February. At the time I was on a student visa which expired on 30.05.2012, I had condition 8105 at the time I could only work 20 hours a week. When my bridging visa took effect on 1.6.2012 it had the same conditions of my student visa. My partner and I were struggling with finances and all I did was fill in form 1005. I attached phone bills , electricity bills bank statements, I also took a note and wrote down a breakdown of our weekly earning and subtracted all the bills approximate groceries, bills, transport bla bla bla and the balance was like 12 dollars.I also wrote a note explaining why my husband is not able to suppot me and the reason was we just moved into a house where I am the main bread winner and the rent is just too much for my husband who is on centrelink. I applied on Wednesday last week and Monday morning I received an email with full rights to work full time. I visited the vevo website and the condition 8105 had been removed.


----------



## nate (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi...
i came to Australia on a students visa back in 2008 and could not attend college for a year, due to personal reasons (My BAD)..then applied for an extension to which it was rejected..then i applied for an appeal in the MRT which the decision was also negative..having 28 days to leave the country i got married to my partner on 12.12.12 (who was a permanent resident at that time (has her citizenship ceremony on the 26th jan) and since placed on a Bridging visa C on the 30th september 2013..since i have been restricted to work due to the visa conditions my wife was forced to quit her job in Melbourne and relocate to Brisbane due to better paying job. But i couldn't join or move with her cause we signed a lease of one year and three months with our landlord..Our marriage is legit and since 3 months my wife is in Brisbane and i am here in Melbourne...would this be a problem when i explain to the immigration on Form 1005??
I don't have any receipts on shopping and other stuff..i don't get utilities bills in my name as we stay in the landlord's house and share the bills..also i pay him cash for the rent..all my transactions shown on the bank statement are in Victoria so i have to show the immigration we live separately though i would be moving there in a months time..
Also we are bound to have a traditional wedding back home overseas..we were meant to have the wedding last year in december but due to no travel rights we had no option other than postponing it...Without a Job its difficult to make ends meet..and my wife is really stressed as she is saving up for the wedding and also supports her family back home..Please Help!!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm confused. You're on a Bridging Visa C, but you haven't already applied for another type of visa yet?


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

'We couldn't break the lease' doesn't really seem like a reason not to live together. You generally can pay to break leases, and even if you can't, why wouldn't you go with her?

Not trying to be overly harsh, but you've given immi reason to doubt you by breaking conditions on one visa, you really don't want to be handing them reasons to reject you on a plate.


----------



## nate (Jan 14, 2014)

i applied for a spouse visa in september 2013 that's how i went on a bridging C..


----------



## nate (Jan 14, 2014)

@Tulauras...when my wife applied for the job she didn't expect to get it straight away...she lives with her sister who had room only for one!! we searched a lot for houses within our budget but everything is so expensive..many agents would not approve of one person not working..and also we don't have enough money to pay the landlord and break the lease and also pay rent somewhere else simultaneously..


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

nate said:


> i applied for a spouse visa in september 2013 that's how i went on a bridging C..


What are you worried about/trying to supply evidence for if you already applied for your spouse visa?


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

So you need to file a change in circs form? What you've said now makes more sense why you would need to be apart, if it was an issue youd just need to show immi that you're staying in touch and have plans to join her. 

Also, from what you've said, you don't really have a choice - you have to fill out the form, and you seemingly have to live apart, so just do what you can to show that you're maintaining your relationship despite the separation. 

And maybe speak to your landlord about reducing the break fee, or saying you'll pay rent just until they find a new tenant, or see if you can sublet. They might be flexible...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

"having 28 days to leave the country i got married to my partner on 12.12.12 (who was a permanent resident at that time (has her citizenship ceremony on the 26th jan) and since placed on a Bridging visa C on the 30th september 2013.."

I'm confused too. In Dec. 2012 you had 28 days to leave the country and you applied for a partner visa 9 months later? That's a lot later than 28 days after you had to leave the country.

Having an existing lease in Melbourne doesn't seem like a strong reason to live apart but perhaps DIBP will be more understanding.


----------

